# [KDE]notification changement de volume [resolu]

## bdouxx

bonjour

Actuellement j'ecoute de la musique avec audacious, quand je change le volume sous KDE via mon clavier avec les touches multimedia, il se passe bien ce qu'il faut au niveau du son( c'est un bon début...).

Mais je cherche à avoir une notification l'écran qui indique par exemple le volume actuel, ou un truc qui me dit que le son est coupé. Une recherche sur le net m'a plutôt orienté vers le terme OSD, et sur des truc pour de KDE3( kmilo par ex) mais rien de bien clair sur kde4.

il y a bien un paquet kde-misc/kosd mais qui n'est pas en stable, j'en déduis ( même si mes déduction plantent souvent sous linux) que quelque part il existe un paquet stable un peu plus officiel qui doit faire cela tout aussi bien.

Vous avez une idée?Last edited by bdouxx on Thu Dec 15, 2011 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Heu alors chez moi, quand j'ai kmix lancé et que je change le volume en utilisant les touches dédiées de mon laptop, kmix m'affiche une belle barre de volume pendant quelques secondes, en plein milieu de l'écran.

Pour que ça agisse, il faut bien agir sur le volume via les raccourcis kde (je pense que c'est le cas ?) et pas directement via des commandes alsamixer !

----------

## bdouxx

cool,ça fonctionne...

En fait j'avais pas kmix installé, et les raccourcis claviers modifiaient le son directement dans audacious.

----------

